# Pflanzen für neuen Gartenteich



## Tille (21. Apr. 2020)

Guten Abend liebe Gartenteichgemeinde,

da ich gerade meinen ersten Teich einrichte, bin ich mir nicht sicher mit meiner Pflanzenauswahl.
Der alte Teich wurde etwas vergrößert, die Natursteinmauer umgesetzt und bald kommt, nach viel Erde ausheben und Ebenen definieren, endlich die Kabillarsperre (Drainagerohr), Liner, Folie und Steine rein. Der Teich hat eine Fläche von ca. 14m² und an der tiefsten Stelle wird er 90 cm Tief sein. Die Teifwasserzone ab 60cm ist ca 2m² groß, rest ist Flachwasser oder Sumpfzone. Anbei noch ein Bild der aktuellen Baustelle, falls Ihr dazu Anmerkungen habt, nur zu 
  
Nun zu den Pflanzen:

Nach ersten Recherchen und ein bisschen Gedanken machen habe ich nun folgende Liste an Pflanzen, die ich mir z.B. über H2O-Pflanzen.de bestellen könnte. Oder empfiehlt Ihr eher lokal zu kaufen?
Alle Pflanzen bleiben entweder erstmal in ihren Töpfen oder kommen in neue, größere Pflanztöpfe mit Teicherde und obendrauf Splitt. 

Ist das zuviel/zu wenig? Sind bestimmte Pflanzen nicht für die Teichgröße geeignet? 

Danke schonmal für Eure Tips!

Hier die Liste der Pflanzen:
Name und Anzahl:
Seerose Feuer-Rot - Nymphea 1

Lythrum salicaria - Blutweiderich 3

Butomus umbellatus Schneewittchen 2

Pontederia cordata Alba - weißes Hechtkraut 1

Typha angustifolia - schmalblättriger Rohrkolben 5

Myosotis palustris - Sumpfvergißmeinnicht 2

Mazus reptans - Lippenmäulchen 1

Myriophyllum hippuroides - Tausendblatt 3

Elodea densa - Wasserpest 3

Ranunculus aquatilis - Wasserhahnenfuß 1

Salvinia natans - Schwimmfarn 1

Iris Teichpflanzen Sortiment 2

Eliocharis accicularis - Nadelsimse 1

Seerose Schnee-Weiß - Nymphea 1

Caltha palustris - Sumpfdotterblume 3

Mentha aquatica - Wasserminze 2

Butomus umbellatus - rosa Schwanenblume 3

Ranunculus lingua - Zungenhahnenfuß 2


----------



## Ida17 (22. Apr. 2020)

Moin Tille,

prinzipiell keine schlechte Auswahl, manche der Pflanzen sind jedoch recht "ausbreitungswütig" 
Bspw. Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Wasserminze und __ Rohrkolben. Die sollte man regelmäßig ausdünnen, sonst wuchern die den Teich innerhalb kurzer Zeit zu.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass sie sich bei Dir im Teich auch wohlfühlen, denn nicht alle Pflanzen werden die erste Saison überleben (Stichwort Nährstoffmangel).
An Deiner Stelle würde ich lokal einkaufen gehen. Der Versand ist manches Mal problematisch und die Pflanzen so klein, dass der Preis ungerechtfertigt ist.

Zur Teicherde: Lass die im Baumarkt und gib das Geld für was Schönes aus.
Die Pflanzen werden wurzelnackt in Spielsand eingegraben (bitte kein Kies!) oder mit einem Stein beschwert.
Ausgenommen sind hier jedoch Seerosen, die brauchen sowohl Substrat als auch spezielle Düngemittel.



Tille schrieb:


> Ist das zuviel/zu wenig? Sind bestimmte Pflanzen nicht für die Teichgröße geeignet?


Am Anfang sind es fast immer zu wenige Pflanzen  aber wie gesagt, es werden nicht alle Pflanzen die zweite Saison erleben.
Es gilt etwas zu experimentieren, welche Pflanze sich etabliert und welche auch beim zweiten Anlauf nicht das Rennen macht.



Tille schrieb:


> Der Teich hat eine Fläche von ca. 14m² und an der tiefsten Stelle wird er 90 cm Tief sein.


Wenn Du nicht vorhast Fische einzusetzen, ist die Tiefe zwar ok, aber tendenziell würde ich immer zu mehr Tiefe raten.
Wenn es bei dem Boden möglich ist, hole noch so viel raus, dass Du bei 1,20m landest und auch mehr Fläche gewinnst.
Dann hättest Du noch mehr Auswahl bei den Seerosen, die gut und gerne auch eine Tiefe von mehr als einem Meter vertragen.

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt auf Dein Projekt und bitte immer Bilder posten


----------



## Tille (22. Apr. 2020)

Ida, tausend Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort!

Es kommen keine Fische rein, aber ich versuche nochmal etwas tiefer zu buddeln 
Was wäre denn eine empfehlenswerte Alternative für __ Rohrkolben, hätte gerne etwas schilfartiges, das auch gerne etwas höher werden kann.
Danke für den Tip mit Sand! An vielen Stellen kann ich mit Sand pflanzen, könnte diesen mit Steinen und Jute vom abrutschen sichern. 

Die nächsten Schritte poste ich gerne  

Viele Grüße,
Till


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2020)

Hi Till,

mit Jute würde ich nix absichern, das ist organisch, also gammelt es irgendwan und wird dadurch zum dünger für Algen.......


----------



## Ida17 (23. Apr. 2020)

Moin,

den Rohkolben kannst Du auch weiterhin pflanzen, er breitet sich halt nur etwas schneller aus als manch andere Pflanzen.
Das Gerücht "Rohkolben würde die Folie durchlöchern" kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen. Ich habe an beiden Teichen einige Vertreter der Typha, vom Zwerg bis Breitblättrig, und da ist noch keiner durch die Folie ausgebüxt. Ein Schmalblättriger steht seit Herbst letzten Jahres bei 1,5m Tiefe, da mir die Koi den so gerne durch den Teich schupsen.
Er hat die Wasseroberfläche längst durchstoßen und darf auch vorerst dort in der Tiefe bleiben


----------



## cafedelmar80 (23. Apr. 2020)

Also, bei Mazus reptans (__ Lippenmäulchen) wollte ich nur anmerken, dass wir in den letzten Jahren am Teich nicht sonderliches Glück hatten.
Mehrere Pflanzen sollten sich als "__ Bodendecker" auf unserer Ufermatte/dem Uferwall ausbreiten.
Eigentlich sind diese Pflanzen ja angeblich "winterhart", aber am Teichrand kam keines der Lippenmäulchen wieder im folgenden Frühjahr, selbst trotz unserer *sehr* milden Winter in der Rheinebene. Wir haben drei Mal nachgepflanzt ohne Erfolg.

Schlussendlich sind wir auf __ Pfennigkraut umgestiegen. Das scheint wesentlich robuster zu sein. Ein möglicher Nachteil des Pfennigkrauts ist allerdings, dass es sich doch stark vermehren kann und man ggf. ausdünnen muss an einem kleineren Teich, nach einigen Jahren.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin beim "Teichprojekt".


----------



## toschbaer (23. Apr. 2020)

hallo,
wasserschwaden ist eine alternative zu kolben und sind starkzerrend
ich mag auch das pfeilblatt
__ pfennigkraut ist gut, die gauklerblume sollte auch einkehren weil rubust
wasserhanenfuß und nadelsimse werden sich bei zu anfang nicht durchsetzen - weil neuteich syndrom
da ist __ laichkraut und __ hornkraut die bessere wahl
viel spaß

gruß
friedhelm


----------



## Tille (23. Apr. 2020)

Alright, danke! Ihr seid die besten! Dann kommen die wieder von der Einkaufsliste und ich bin nicht traurig wenns nix geworden wäre. Danke für die Tips! Eine Teichdoku poste ich dann am besten in einen separaten thread...


----------



## Tille (4. Mai 2020)

Kurzes Update ...wieder viel gebuddelt...glaube das hört nie auf ^^, langsam gehen die Feinarbeiten beim Ebenen definieren endlich los, bin jetzt bei einer Tiefe von 95 cm. Der Bombenkrater wird nächstes Wochenende noch einen Ticken größer. Es wird eine kleine Sumpfzone durch einen Wall (Drainagerohr) und Ufermatten abgegrenzt zum Teich geben, 10/20/30 cm tiefe Zonen, einen Kiesstrand, ein Level bei 40 und noch eine kleine Stufe bei ca. 60cm für Seerosen. Die Ränder werden alle wie im Fachbeitrag Ufergestaltung unter "naturnahes Ufer" angelegt.

...und ich habe noch ein paar offene Fragen:

Substrat für die Sumpfzone kann normale Pflanzenerde sein? (Der Wall verhindert das eintreten von Substrat aus der Sumpfzone in den Teich)

Sand unter die Folie, ja oder nein, unter das Fließ oder auf das Fließ drauf? Gibt hier im Netz unterschiedliche Ansichten.
Kann man lehmigen Sand selber mischen in dem man einfach Spielsand und Lehmputz (Sand/Lehmgemisch) vermengt? Würde auch Lehmboden aus dem Garten gehen oder sind da zu viele organische Bestandteile drinn?
Überlauf: wollte einen cm über Wasserlevel beim Strand ein Rohr als Überlauf installieren. Mache ich da am besten ein Loch durch die Techfolie und dichte es ab oder wie macht man das am Besten? 

Danke Euch für Eure Unterstützung und viele Grüße,
Till


----------



## bernias (4. Mai 2020)

Ich würde als Überlauf in das 'naturnhahe Ufer' eine 'Delle' machen, also eine 20-30cm breite leichte Vertiefung.
Kein Foliendurchbruch. Es könnte sich ein Sumpfbeet anschließen .....


----------



## Tille (4. Mai 2020)

Reicht für eine Delle einfach eine niedrigere Stelle der Teichfolie? Wird zwischen Steinen aufgestellt und eingeklemmt, hier könnte ich dann einfach an dem Strandteil eine Stelle niedriger abschneiden.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Mai 2020)

Moin Till,

zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Gartenerde ist nicht der Hit (zu überdüngt), nimm besser Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt. Das reicht an Substrat für die Pflanzen, denn schließlich sollen sie sich die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen.
2. Der Untergrund sieht nicht allzu steinig aus, daher brauchst Du nicht unbedingt Sand unter der Folie verstreuen. Es reicht eine Vliesschicht in 300g/m² (oder zweilagig wenn Du nur 200g/m² bekommst). Klar kann man auch 500-1000g/m² Vliese nehmen, das ist aber auch eine Preissache. 
3. Wozu brauchst Du den lehmhaltigen Sand? Sicher kann auch der eigene aus dem Garten genommen werden, um den mit Sand zu mischen. Siehe hier auch Antwort 1: das zeug eignet sich am besten für die Pflanzen  
4. Sehe ich genauso wie Johannes


----------



## Tille (4. Mai 2020)

Hier in den Fachbeiträgen steht immer, Substrat am besten lehmigen Sand/Mauersand nehmen und für den Sumpfbereich nährstoffhaltigeres Substrat. Deswegen die Idee mit dem Mischen und der Pflanzenerde.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Mai 2020)

Lehmiger Sand ist völlig ok, nur bei Gartenerde (vllt. noch Mutterboden aus dem eigenen Garten) bin ich skeptisch. 
Das Zeug aus den hübschen bunten Plastiktüten à la Baumarkt ist jedenfalls nichts was in den Teich gehört 
Was wohl geht ist eine dünne Schicht Mutterboden, Pflanzen einbuddeln und dann darauf den Sand. Aber wozu? 
Die Pflanzen wachsen auch ganz prima im lehmhaltigen Sand ohne viel Schnick und Schnack. 
Jeder darf natürlich selber sein eigenes Geheimrezept ausprobieren


----------



## Tille (4. Mai 2020)

Danke  Dann könnte ich mir die Mischorgie also ersparen  und die Menge Sand, die ich aktuell habe (ca. 350 Liter) sollten für die Terrassen reichen. Anbei noch eine Visualisierung des Plans, die Rauten sind Steine und eingefärbt wenn sich die Höhe mit einer der Pflanzebenen deckt. Aktuell wäre es sehr viel 20cm Tiefer Bereich, bin am überlegen einen weiteren Bereich mit  5-10cm bei der Sumpfzone zu erstellen. Was haltet Ihr von der Verteilung der Flächen?

Sumpfebene (die schwarze Fläche) ist natürlich bei 0


----------



## bernias (4. Mai 2020)

Also richtige Sumpfzone (torfhaltiger Boden ...) würde ich außerhalb der Teiches machen. So, dass kein Wasser aus der Sumpfzone in den Teich zurück kann.


----------



## Tille (4. Mai 2020)

Kurze Frage dazu, wie bleibt es dann feucht außerhalb des Teichs? Mit eine Ufermatte durch die Sogwirkung? Und die Sumpfzone bräuchte dann auch noch eine Kapillarsperre nach Außen, richtig?

Viele Grüße,
Till


----------



## Tille (5. Mai 2020)

Habe mir nochmal gedanken gemacht. Dann wird es keine richtige Sumpfzone geben, sondern nur eine Ufer/Flachwasserzone auf dem Niveau 0. Danke für Eure Tipps! Zum Überlauf würde ich nun die Folie am Strandteil niedriger halten und dahinter ein Drainagerohr und ein Rohr zum Abfluss aus der Mauer einbauen. Hoffe, das klappt. Viele Grüße,
Till


----------



## Ida17 (5. Mai 2020)

Hallöchen,

mach nicht zu viele Zonen in Deinen Teich, das Folienlegen wird so nur komplizierter.
Den äußeren Ring auf 30cm Tiefe, damit Du ca. 10cm Spiel hast für das Substrat (also den Sand).
Wenigstens 30cm breit, besser mehr und dann ab in die Tiefe.
Die Schrägen sollten nach Außen verlaufen, dann fällt nicht zu viel Sand auf den Boden. 
Bei mir habe ich das mit Ruhrsandsteinblöcken gelöst und die als Ring verteilt, sodass die 20cm Sand dahinter auch schön da bleiben wo sie sind  

Alternativ kannst Du auch einen 3-Zonen-Teich machen mit einer äußeren, sumpfähnlichen Zone bei max. Wasserstand 5cm, dann die mittlere bei 20cm Wasserstand und die Tiefe für ein hübsches Seerosen-Exemplar.  
Waren eigentlich Fische geplant?


----------



## Tille (5. Mai 2020)

Nope, keine Fische, nur das was aus der Natur in den Teich wandert. Habe im Garten keinen Strom und muss mit Regenwasser auffüllen, das wird schon Herausforderung genug sein ^^

Tiefe über Substrat regulieren gefällt mir! Die Steine, die ich verwenden werde, sind Bruchsteine und die sollen das Substrat halbwegs auf den Ebenen halten.


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo Till,
ich würde an der Stelle wo dein bevorzugter Sitzplatz hinkommen soll (vermutlich wo Sandstrand eingezeichnet ist), die Tiefzone bis dorthin ziehen und keine Flachwasserzone dort anschließen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass du von dort direkt auf und in das Wasser hineinschauen kannst. Dies wirkt dann auch optisch wesentlich großzügiger und du hast nicht ab Sommer die Uferbepflanzung direkt vor der __ Nase, die dir den Blick auf den eigentlichen Teich versperrt. Außerdem ist dann deine Tiefzone größer und der Teich dadurch Temperaturstabiler.

Natürlich würde das heißen, dass du noch mal ran an den Spaten musst, aber glaube mir — es lohnt sich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tille (7. Mai 2020)

So, das Loch wird größer, habe gestern damit angefangen. 
Ich habe bereits ein paar Pflanzen in Eimern...war zu ungeduldig und in einem Eimer sind bereits Fadenalgen, sollte ich die um die Ausbreitung im Teich zu verhindern, reinigen/weg schmeißen oder es einfach aktzeptieren?

Viele Grüße,
Till


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2020)

Hi Till, 
du kannst das eh nicht so steril reinigen, ohne dabei die Pflanzen zu zerstören.
Und Fadenalgen kommen sowieso früher oder später — also einfach rein damit in deinen Teich (aber erst wenn Wasser drin ist )

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tille (20. Mai 2020)

Ein paar neue Impressionen, Buddeln ist nun abgeschlossen und die Drainagen liegen auch. Am Donnerstag kommt dann der große Tag für Vlies und Folie, Steine, Sand, Pflanzen und Wasser


----------



## Tille (21. Mai 2020)

Und so weit sind wir heute gekommen 

    Anhang anzeigen 215969


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2020)

Hi Till,

kleiner Hinweis zu den ganz oben aufgeführten roten und weißen Seerosen in deiner Pflanzenliste.
Das sind dem Preis nach im allgemeinen sehr wüchsige, rund 120 Jahre alte Marliac-Sorten. Diese wüchsigen alten robusten Marliacs bedecken mitunter ganz schnell 10-20qm2 Wasseroberfläche mit ihren Laub. Daher lieber entweder nur die rote oder die weiße, nicht beide besorgen und einsetzen (ich hatte mal ne "Attraktion" die in 10 Jahren in meinem 2. Teich 30qm2 Laub hatte und oftmals 30-40 Blüten gleichzeitig öffnete. Das Rhizom dieser alten Marliac-Sorte war dabei so mächtig geworden das es fast die gesamten 2qm2 der 1m Tiefenzone 60cm hoch ausfüllte und ich es beim rausholen mit der Axt zerkleinern mußte

MfG Frank


----------



## Tille (22. Mai 2020)

Danke Frank für die Infos!

Seerosen technisch habe ich jetzt eine Nymphaea '__ Albatros' - winterharte Seerose (https://www.seerosensorten.de/seerosen-shop/mittelgrosse-seerosen/nymphaea-albatros) und eine geschenkt bekommen (Rot blühend) aber leider keine Ahnung welche Sorte sie wirklich ist.
Wird dann wahrscheinlich spannend, wie groß die wird.


----------



## Tille (24. Mai 2020)

Erster Sand und Steine und der Start der Wände  dauert alles länger als gedacht


----------



## Tille (1. Juni 2020)

Fast fertig


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2020)

Cool. 
Noch ein oder zwei Jahre und er ist richtig schön eingewachsen.
Da wird die Natur nur so ein- und ausgehen.


----------



## Tille (7. Juni 2020)

Die ersten __ Libellen sind da, jede Menge Mückenlarven und das meiste wächst und gedeiht! Bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Der Teil beim Strand ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber das wird auch noch.

Eine Frage habe ich, wisst ihr was das für Wülste auf den Steinen im Wasser sind? Sind auf allen im Wasser liegenden Steinen.

  Anhang anzeigen 216525


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2020)

@Tille ,Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut  

Hätte aber noch ne Frage  !  Wenn Du aber mal am Teich schaffen musst ,

wie kommst Du daran, ohne durchs Wasser oder über die Steine zu Krabbeln?


----------



## Tille (8. Juni 2020)

Danke  

Sehr gute Frage ^^ die innenliegenden Mauern im Teich sind "relativ" stabil und ich kann darauf laufen, aber ja, das wird eine Herausforderung, wie machst du das? Was sind die Gefahren, worauf sollte ich achten? Habe in Sachen Teichpflege noch keine Erfahrungen 

Noch kurz zu diesen kleinen Wülsten auf den Steinen: Die sieht man auf Bild Nummer 2, ist das Leich/Eier, Kot oder was anderes? sind grob einen cm lang und braun/grau.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2020)

Tille schrieb:


> Noch kurz zu diesen kleinen Wülsten auf den Steinen: Die sieht man auf Bild Nummer 2, ist das Leich/Eier, Kot oder was anderes? sind grob einen cm lang und braun/grau.


Keine Sorge, das sind die Anfänge deiner sich etablierenden Biologie.
Oft kommt dann die grüne Brühe und danach wieder klares Wasser wo dann aber aus den kleinen Würstchen ein alles überziehender Film geworden ist.
Und je nach Planzenwuchs ändert sich auch die Stärke dieses Biofilms.
Jetzt heißt es erst einmal hinsetzen, beobachten und genießen bei einem  zB gesüßt mit eigenem Honig


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juni 2020)

Großes Kino Tille! 
Einfach super geworden! 

Und zum Thema Teichpflege: no risk no fun! Jeder wird sich bestimmt schon mal mit dem Bräter ins Nass gesetzt haben bei einer Teichaktion


----------

